# Nintendo Online Subscription Pre Orders on Amazon



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2018)

September 30th seems like a likely release date tbh


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 4, 2018)

Usual boo for paid online.

Thanks for sharing word of the potential leak. They had better hope their E3 showing is enough to justify it.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> September 30th seems like a likely release date tbh


a sunday? nope


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 4, 2018)

with what? 5 nintendo games that have online? is it even justifiable paying 20 bucks a year?


----------



## nolimits59 (Jun 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Usual boo for paid online.
> 
> Thanks for sharing word of the potential leak. They had better hope their E3 showing is enough to justify it.


not much to do to justify a less than 2€ a month subscription...


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 4, 2018)

so im guessing no pokemon online batle or trading in lets go unless you pay for it sadly.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 4, 2018)

Wonder how long before I see offers on hotukdeals for Switch online at £10-15?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 4, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> so im guessing no pokemon online batle or trading in lets go unless you pay for it sadly.


You get nes, and snes games, with online functionality, I'd pay $20 a year for that imo


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 4, 2018)

nolimits59 said:


> not much to do to justify a less than 2€ a month subscription...


I have yet to see a game service online I am inclined to pay for and Nintendo's efforts least of all. Nothing they have shown here makes me believe they are doing something good, never mind worthy of millions from gullible types.

"but it is cheap"
is easily responded to with "but is something" from where I sit. Even if I didn't believe this was a "give them an inch and they will take a mile" situation then online has clearly been demonstrated to be entirely doable for free for many years now.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 4, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> You get nes, and snes games, with online functionality, I'd pay $20 a year for that imo


paying 20$ a year to play afew selected 20yo games with online seems a crap deal, most people will jusst end up paying to play splatoon 2,mario kart,smash and pokemon online really, i doubt anyone will pay just to play some nes games online with another paying person, your better off just using emulators for that with netplay.


----------



## nolimits59 (Jun 4, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> paying 20$ a year to play afew selected 20yo games with online seems a crap deal, most people will jusst end up paying to play splatoon 2,mario kart,smash and pokemon online really, i doubt anyone will pay just to play some nes games online with another paying person, your better off just using emulators for that with netplay.


Kinda what I meant, becasue it's only a "less than 2€ a month" people will see no problem to pay even for just 1 game, and with that you gain access to oldies freely ? Jackpot.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 4, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> with what? 5 nintendo games that have online? is it even justifiable paying 20 bucks a year?



Cloud Sales aside, ya I think its worth it, lets see what games it will allow play of.

Mario Tennis Aces,
Splatoon 2,
Mario Kart 8,
Arms,
Smash Bros,
Pokemon Lets Go,
Minecraft,
Rocket League,
Doom,
Pokken Tournament,
Super Bomberman,
Street Fighter, 
NBA 2K18,
FIFA 2K18,

I could go on, there is no point we are already way over 5 games. Actually I honestly think it would be faster to list the games that dont have online play than those that do. I own over half the games on this list, as a matter of fact we only own 2 games for switch that dont have an online mode, Super Mario Odyssey and BOTW.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 4, 2018)

nolimits59 said:


> not much to do to justify a less than 2€ a month subscription...


I hear a certain independent gaming forum offers better perks for $2 a month


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 4, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> I hear a certain independent gaming forum offers better perks for $2 a month


Ign? Is that you?


----------



## rdurbin (Jun 4, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> You get nes, and snes games, with online functionality, I'd pay $20 a year for that imo


agreed, its the only reason im even thinking of getting it.  Hopefully it includes some good multiplayer games and they change or add games often.  Would also be nice if they added online leaderboards to games.  Some old NES games had leaderboards but generally got wiped each time you reset your nes.  Trophy/Achievement support could be cool too.  When it comes to this online subscription things I usually only get them for the free games/discounts.  I had psn plus for like 2 years before ps4 even came out.  $20 a year is not really that bad, what is that like $1.75 a month? Sure a better deal than psn plus for me, where most online games that I play are free to play and do not require plus and many of the free games on plus are not that great.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 4, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> Cloud Sales aside, ya I think its worth it, lets see what games it will allow play of.
> 
> Mario Tennis Aces,
> Splatoon 2,
> ...


i was talking about nintendo exclusives really.Also i meant released now since mario tennis and pokemon, smash still no released date even, they  still arent released so right now you have

pokken,splatoon2,mk8,arms

wich for first party online games is preety barren, and most 3rd partys people got it on their ps4/xb1 or pc so meh.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Ign? Is that you?


He meant gbatemp. IGN isn't independent.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Usual boo for paid online.
> 
> Thanks for sharing word of the potential leak. They had better hope their E3 showing is enough to justify it.


Well, as long as theirs smash near the paid service launch I'm sold.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 4, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> with what? 5 nintendo games that have online? is it even justifiable paying 20 bucks a year?


If they fix their shitty servers so I'll be able to play Smash online without having to quit in the middle of the game of how damn unplayable it would be, yes I would even pay more.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 4, 2018)

Pokemon Let's Go was stated to not have online, only local multiplayer. The 2019 Pokemon should have online.  

Animal Crossing is my reason to ever considering the subscription.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 4, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Pokemon Let's Go was stated to not have online, only local multiplayer. The 2019 Pokemon should have online.
> 
> Animal Crossing is my reason to ever considering the subscription.


that was a mistranslation afaik it does have online battles and trading.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 4, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> i was talking about nintendo exclusives really.Also i meant released now since mario tennis and pokemon, smash still no released date even, they  still arent released so right now you have
> 
> pokken,splatoon2,mk8,arms
> 
> wich for first party online games is preety barren, and most 3rd partys people got it on their ps4/xb1 or pc so meh.



Tennis will be out this month, way before online. Arms is also a first party game. Smash will most likely release before online does, if not than most defiantly barely afterwords just like Pokemon. So lets do exclusives only then.

Before Online release -

1st Party
Mario Tennis Aces,
Splatoon 2,
Mario Kart 8,
Arms,
Pokken Tournament,

3rd Party
Fast RMX,
Super Bomberman,
Sonic Forces,

After Online Release (and we dont knows) -

Smash Bros,
Pokemon Lets Go,

Even the games that are out before online, is still more online payable Exclusives than either XB1 or PS4, and they charge 50 for online. You can say you dont want to pay 20 dollars, thats fine, you can say it isn't worth it to you. However you cant say it isn't worth it period due to lack of games, it beats both the other consoles already. The consoles have Halo, thats about it lol, and thats just Xbox. Maybe a couple of Racing games. 99% of the exclusives are Single Player and most the Online Multi games on both consoles are available on PC where they can be played for free.


----------



## Viri (Jun 4, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> I hear a certain independent gaming forum offers better perks for $2 a month


Gbatemp shills deserve the wood chipper first!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2018)

Just to have that one kid with no job and 60+ hours a week to pour in to mario kart, cheaters, and glitching kill it all. I’ll stick to my local network. Thanks.


----------



## Viri (Jun 4, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just to have that one kid with no job and 60+ hours a week to pour in to mario kart, cheaters, and glitching kill it all. I’ll stick to my local network. Thanks.


But muh cloud game saving!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2018)

Viri said:


> But muh cloud game saving!


That should be included with the device. 360 has had it for a while now and I’m paying no subscription for it. I’m sure not many would subscribe just to have cloud saving. What if you stop paying? You’re offline for 6 months. Does your save get purged?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2018)

LOL what a joke

Nintendo is getting 0 of my dollars for online


----------



## anhminh (Jun 5, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> paying 20$ a year to play afew selected 20yo games with online seems a crap deal, most people will jusst end up paying to play splatoon 2,mario kart,smash and pokemon online really, i doubt anyone will pay just to play some nes games online with another paying person, your better off just using emulators for that with netplay.


So just because you can pirate the game mean Nintendo have no right to charge you 20$/year subscribe fee to play them? Well, tell that to them after TX SX release, maybe Ninty will send you some free game too because you can play it for free now. Make sense, right?

And don't say it like you know people, I know plenty of guy would pay that much to play Tank on Snes with other guy online.


----------



## Arkangelshadow (Jun 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> You get nes, and snes games, with online functionality, I'd pay $20 a year for that imo



For just compare online scores/time records ? no, thx.


----------



## Delerious (Jun 5, 2018)

Well, I only ever do multiplayer on PC anyway, so it doesn't affect me. Granted, I would love to play Smash online, but it's also not worth it for me to (potentially) by a 2nd Switch + Membership for online functionality on one game.


----------



## DrayanoX (Jun 5, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just to have that one kid with no job and 60+ hours a week to pour in to mario kart, cheaters, and glitching kill it all. I’ll stick to my local network. Thanks.


I think that if people pay to get online access there will be _less _cheaters.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2018)

Anti consumer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DrayanoX said:


> I think that if people pay to get online access there will be _less _cheaters.


You are a fool.There are cheaters no matter if it's payed or not.Look at the 360,people pay for stealth servers and mod like hell.You are only making your platform anti consumer by supporting payed online.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 5, 2018)

Pass, nothing compels me to want to even preorder that. zzzzz.......


----------



## Viri (Jun 5, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> What if you stop paying? You’re offline for 6 months. Does your save get purged?


It's Nintendo, what do you think?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Anti consumer
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Hardcore anti consumer....who do Nintendo think they are? seriously?


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> That should be included with the device. 360 has had it for a while now and I’m paying no subscription for it. I’m sure not many would subscribe just to have cloud saving. What if you stop paying? You’re offline for 6 months. Does your save get purged?



Umm I pay 50 a year for cloud saves on PS4, and Another 50 a year for Xbox, so ya I think people will pay 20.

I don't even really use my PS4 Online, Nor my Xbox, I actually do use Switches online features.

You guys are way overreaching the value of 20 dollars per year, that's the cost of a decent lunch, 1 time. I have spent over 800 on the switch thus far, what's 35 a year (Family bundle, the whole family needs online) and that value will only climb further, buying a second switch soon, 1 just isn't enough in my house.

So then that cloud saves is even more important as my saves are on both switches.


----------



## Captain_N (Jun 5, 2018)

ill be getting it because of monster hunter generations Ultimate


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jun 5, 2018)

Microsoft 2001: "They won't mind!"
Sony 2013: "FREE MONEY!1!!1!1!"
Nintendo 2018: "They do say the online should be more like other companies..."


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 5, 2018)

ip60 said:


> LOL what a joke
> 
> Nintendo is getting 0 of my dollars for online



Something we both can agree on


----------



## Xathya (Jun 5, 2018)

dos mean thes subscribe for families is the delay??? or even worse:

cancels??


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Pokemon Let's Go was stated to not have online, only local multiplayer. The 2019 Pokemon should have online.


Incorrect, this was later clarified.  Let's Go will have online battling and trading.

http://www.newsweek.com/pokemon-lets-go-pikachu-eevee-online-features-subscription-954348



ip60 said:


> Hardcore anti consumer....who do Nintendo think they are? seriously?


They probably think they're one of the three options for console manufacturers, charging a third of what the competition is for online.  "Hardcore anti-consumer," melodramatic much?


----------



## StormEye (Jun 5, 2018)

Online gameplay is the least desired aspect of the Switch console for me.

It was the home console level (albeit a bit of downgrade) experience with the added portability that was the most desired part of the Switch.

Due to this, every game I play on Switch is a single player main game, and I do not  multiplayer component, I do not play it.
The only exception to this is offline capable multiplayer games like Bomberman.

So, the online service that the Switch is providing only provides cloud game save and NES emulation.

I do not care too much for emulation of NES games, though I am not entirely against subscription model for this.

However, charging for cloud game save is extremely greedy practice of Nintendo when it does not even provide offline backup of saves. They are essentially holding game save as hostage to make players be more encouraged to buy into paid online service. Nintendo is the only console manufacturer that does not allow free save backup solution. It is widely believed that Nintendo is not allowing offline save backup because of console hacking situation, and if it is such a case, Nintendo essentially is making end users to pay for the security of Nintendo company.

Edit: Made changes to first sentence to make it more clear.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

StormEye said:


> Online gameplay is the least desired aspect of the Switch console.


In complete disagreement with you here.  Nintendo kicks out some fantastic first-party games with online features every generation (Pokemon, Smash, Mario Kart/Mario sports games).  We might even get online for Metroid Prime 4 and an Animal Crossing game.  All that and more for $20/year.  

Now, compare that with Sony, who is truly all about the single-player story-driven stuff lately.  I appreciate that in its own right, but without first-party support I'm not sure what it is they think they have to offer that makes online play (PSN) worth $60/year.  You can play all the same games online for free on Steam.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 5, 2018)

anhminh said:


> So just because you can pirate the game mean Nintendo have no right to charge you 20$/year subscribe fee to play them? Well, tell that to them after TX SX release, maybe Ninty will send you some free game too because you can play it for free now. Make sense, right?
> 
> And don't say it like you know people, I know plenty of guy would pay that much to play Tank on Snes with other guy online.


people including me already bought those games on wiivc and wiiu vc, paying now 20$ a year to rent them yet again is just cheap imo.


----------



## StormEye (Jun 5, 2018)

Xzi said:


> In complete disagreement with you here.



I think there is a misunderstanding. It is the least desired aspect by me. Others may be different.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> Tennis will be out this month, way before online. Arms is also a first party game. Smash will most likely release before online does, if not than most defiantly barely afterwords just like Pokemon. So lets do exclusives only then.
> 
> Before Online release -
> 
> ...


the diference is every freaking 3rd party on other consoles has online multiplayer stuff, from racing games,FPS,etc, on ps4 you got 90% of all games with online multiplayer so its a very wide choice also sonic forces and super bomberman are not exclusive 3rd party games.

so while ps4/xb1 lack 1st party online games preety much all 3rd partys that dont release on switch have it, they probably have almost 100 games with online or more by now.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

StormEye said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding. It is the least desired aspect by me. Others may be different.



The issue is you didn't frame it that way.

Also I am with him, Nintendo has more exclusives that have online play than any other console. By a whole lot. Arguably they are the only ones subscribtion worth paying for.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> the diference is every freaking 3rd party on other consoles has online multiplayer stuff, from racing games,FPS,etc, on ps4 you got 90% of all games with online multiplayer so its a very wide choice also sonic forces and super bomberman are not exclusive 3rd party games.
> 
> so while ps4/xb1 lack 1st party online games preety much all 3rd partys that dont release on switch have it, they probably have almost 100 games with online or more by now.



The problem with that statement, is that all those games you speak of. Can be played on PC for free, and at much better quality, with much greater options, you can use a KB/Mouse, you can use any controller you want, ECT.

There is a reason that consoles have begun to go multiplat Multiplayer online, because the PC destroys then in numbers of online players. The games on Switch do not have the luxury of being playable on PC.

I did not know that super Bomberman was avaible on other systems, as to Sonic yes you are correct I meant Sonic mania, which is exclusive.

Also you keep changing the goal posts, I name 3rd party games, and you state first party is what matters, and disregard the 3rd partys, now you say well PS4 and Xbox have hundreds of 3d party games, make up your mind lol.


----------



## StormEye (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> The issue is you didn't frame it that way.



Yes, so I have made changes to the first sentence of my original post.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 5, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> people including me already bought those games on wiivc and wiiu vc, paying now 20$ a year to rent them yet again is just cheap imo.


I brought those game on nes too but no discount either.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> The issue is you didn't frame it that way.
> 
> Also I am with him, Nintendo has more exclusives that have online play than any other console. By a whole lot. Arguably they are the only ones subscribtion worth paying for.
> 
> ...


sonic mania is not exclusive either, no sonic game is exclusive to the switch...

what i meant is psnplus and xbox1 give you free games that are well somewhat actual releases(atleast this gen relleases) and you have online for hundreds of games avalable.

nintendo gives you some vc games that were released already to death on wii,wiiu and even snes,nes mini and can be emulated an a damn toater being the only perk the online netplay emulators have been doing or years and even counting 3rd partys ou probablly dont have 20 games.



anhminh said:


> I brought those game on nes too but no discount either.


dont compare the two...  what i mean is most people already got the games anyway on wii,wiiu or een snes/nes mini or emulated them so there is little incentive on renting them, if we could keep them atleast maybe but renting no thanks, this are 25+ years games they are not current  games so nintendo not even offering them to keep if you signed for one year to you is ridiculous.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> sonic mania is not exclusive either, no sonic game is exclusive to the switch...
> 
> what i meant is psnplus and xbox1 give you free games that are well somewhat actual releases(atleast this gen relleases) and you have online for hundreds of games avalable.
> 
> nintendo gives you some vc games that were released already to death on wii,wiiu and even snes,nes mini and can be emulated an a damn toater being the only perk the online netplay emulators have been doing or years and even counting 3rd partys ou probablly dont have 20 games.



Honestly that is reaching man. So I have had Gold since 360, and PS+ since launch. You know how many of those "Free games" I have actually played? Zero.

The very few decent games they have given away, are so old that I already owned them or never cared to get them. The rest is indie trash that doesn't sell on the store. They are not a charity, they only give away the junk that either doesn't sell, or doesn't sell anymore.

While the VC games are old, they are good old games, that I may actually play time to time for nostalgia, I will take that any day over some indie walking dead anime movie game hybrid crap.

The fact that as you said, people keep buying the VC games shows they actually have value, the crap the other 2 consoles peddle, really doesn't. This is of course all opionion based, some people may like some of the free games from the other two, I never have had the pleasure.

Your also not really renting the games, they are a free gift. It's 20 dollars a year man, you guys are really overreacting over 20 dollars, that's a decent lunch, once a year.......

If it was 20 a month, I could see an issue, if it was 100 a year even then. For me it's actually more like 9 dollars, as I have my wife and 2 kids and it's 35 for all of us to have our own, per year. Great deal, it's pennies.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 5, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> dont compare the two...  what i mean is most people already got the games anyway on wii,wiiu or een snes/nes mini or emulated them so there is little incentive on renting them, if we could keep them atleast maybe but renting no thanks, this are 25+ years games they are not current  games so nintendo not even offering them to you is ridiculous.


They are more than one game so for 20$/year you want to own them all? And just because the game is 25+ years mean they are worthless enough to give you for free? I don't think that how money work.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 5, 2018)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Microsoft 2001: "They won't mind!"
> Sony 2013: "FREE MONEY!1!!1!1!"
> Nintendo 2018: "They do say the online should be more like other companies..."



Which is isn't, it's worse than how other companies do it.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 5, 2018)

At least the prices are low.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 5, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> with what? 5 nintendo games that have online? is it even justifiable paying 20 bucks a year?


Well now that we have Checkpoint, the cloud saves part doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore... And what if you restore your save file to an earlier save? Will it just sync again, and get over-written by the online copy?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> You guys are way overreaching the value of 20 dollars per year, that's the cost of a decent lunch, 1 time.


Nobody is arguing otherwise that I can see.
It is the principle of charging in the first place, especially when free online has demonstrably worked for decades now and it is not like bandwidth or servers have gotten relatively more expensive, especially not for the styles of games Nintendo put forth into the world.


----------



## |<roni&g (Jun 5, 2018)

Good to see a few people waking up and realising Nintendos paid online is a joke with very few games to play. Nes games with online don't count, they will get real old real fast.
$20 a year for a service which is currently free.... how could anyone be looking forward to that. It's like a ransom, pay us $20 or we are taking your online from Mario Kart 8 away.
Really unfortunate to see nintendo going that route.
They would be much better off and sell more units if they boasted about their free online.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 5, 2018)

anhminh said:


> They are more than one game so for 20$/year you want to own them all? And just because the game is 25+ years mean they are worthless enough to give you for free? I don't think that how money work.


i would have prefered that every month subscriptio they give you 1 or 2 nes/snes titles, instead of renting you 20.

Can´t wait to see when paid online comes around and we will keep the same shitty servers we have now wich are preety bad for mk8, if smash turns into another lag fest and people paying for it it will be a shitstorm.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> if smash turns into another lag fest and people paying for it it will be a shitstorm.


You have been around here for how many years and posts now? You know full well it will bring the apologists in "it's their first time on a new console", "it is a fighting game therefore hard", "give it time and they will patch it"...


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Well now that we have Checkpoint, the cloud saves part doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore... And what if you restore your save file to an earlier save? Will it just sync again, and get over-written by the online copy?



Your working on the assumption that hacked Switches will be able to go online, I know 3ds could, PS4 cant, and hopefully Nintendo stepped their game up, and Switches wont be able to either.

From everything I have seen about Switches online Auth and such its more Akin to PS4, and nothing like 3ds. They have real security in the Switch, Online isn't looking good to me. I am not saying that Switch online wont happen, just saying dont get your hopes up yet.

That is also a valid reason for paid online, many will pay 20 a year for a every cfw user cannot go online console. Sorry to the Innocents, however you are the miniroty the cheaters need stopped.


----------



## mizorechan (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't understand why people are making pre-orders of this. No discounts and no benefits for early adopters. Are people really "excited" to start to pay for something which is free?


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 5, 2018)

mizorechan said:


> I don't understand why people are making pre-orders of this. No discounts and no benefits for early adopters. Are people really "excited" to start to pay for something which is free?


they are afraind paid online runs out lol so they have to get it for free


----------



## Jayro (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> Your working on the assumption that hacked Switches will be able to go online, I know 3ds could, PS4 cant, and hopefully Nintendo stepped their game up, and Switches wont be able to either.
> 
> From everything I have seen about Switches online Auth and such its more Akin to PS4, and nothing like 3ds. They have real security in the Switch, Online isn't looking good to me. I am not saying that Switch online wont happen, just saying dont get your hopes up yet.
> 
> That is also a valid reason for paid online, many will pay 20 a year for a every cfw user cannot go online console. Sorry to the Innocents, however you are the miniroty the cheaters need stopped.


With TX, we will be able to play online, but it's not recommend in CFW.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2018)

I see a couple of person complaining about 20 bucks a year for online play
But i guess theyll be ready to pay 60 bucks for xbox online acces lol


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

mizorechan said:


> I don't understand why people are making pre-orders of this. No discounts and no benefits for early adopters. Are people really "excited" to start to pay for something which is free?


I don't see a reason for pre-ordering it either, but it's $20.  Vast majority won't see it as a big deal spending that ahead of time.  This is a forum with a majority of pirates who are often too cheap to buy games that cost $10-$20, so obviously the overriding opinion here is going to be different from that of the mainstream.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

Jayro said:


> With TX, we will be able to play online, but it's not recommend in CFW.



Well we don't really know that yet do we? Nintendo sees everything we do, they could be holding off on a TX ban, until after it ships and there is a bunch of users to catch at once.

Or you could be able to play with TX online, who knows. I'm fine with people with TX playing online, afaik, it is not CFW, just a cart launcher on stock firmware, with no save manipulation, so no cheating I'm cool with that.

That said, I doubt TX online will work, each cart has it's own header now, playing pirated games will get you banned, if you backup your own copies, you may be able to play online. However they may have a way to check encryption on the cart, who knows. Switches security, is very similar to PS4s and online doesn't fly on PS4, hopefully Nintendo figured it out. That may be why they now feel they can charge for online, if it was a hacked mess, charging won't fly.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> Well we don't really know that yet do we? Nintendo sees everything we do, they could be holding off on a TX ban, until after it ships and there is a bunch of users to catch at once.
> 
> Or you could be able to play with TX online, who knows. I'm fine with people with TX playing online, afaik, it is not CFW, just a cart launcher on stock firmware, with no save manipulation, so no cheating I'm cool with that.


I'm sure you can play online, but the bans for playing online without owning the game are likely to be near-instantaneous.  I'm fairly torn on using SX OS on my main Switch at all, I don't think I wanna risk it with Smash and Pokemon coming up soon.  Perhaps I'll just shelf the SX Pro for a while and wait for CFW to be separated from OFW, only going online with the latter.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'm sure you can play online, but the bans for playing online without owning the game are likely to be near-instantaneous.  I'm fairly torn on using SX OS on my main Switch at all, I don't think I wanna risk it with Smash and Pokemon coming up soon.  Perhaps I'll just shelf the SX Pro for a while and wait for CFW to be separated from OFW, only going online with the latter.



Well that's what I'm saying though, I highly doubt that we will ever see online with CFW, Nintendo knows that ain't going to fly with charging people. 

I could be wrong, I just feel like people think this is 3DS 2.0, and I really don't think that is the case. 

This is intensified by the fact they got the likes of Fortnite coming maybe, if that happens it's just fuel on the fire. Look at Nintendo's lineup, they are pushing Splatoon, they are pushing Pokemon, Pushing Smash, they are banking on the switch to be an ESports Console, which is a great idea, but won't work with hacked systems online.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> I could be wrong, I just feel like people think this is 3DS 2.0, and I really don't think that is the case.
> 
> This is intensified by the fact they got the likes of Fortnite coming maybe, if that happens it's just fuel on the fire. Look at Nintendo's lineup, they are pushing Splatoon, they are pushing Pokemon, Pushing Smash, they are banking on the switch to be an ESports Console, which is a great idea, but won't work with hacked systems online.


I don't know that they're really pushing it as an eSports console, Nintendo has had a lot of great IPs with online play for generations now.  The online subscription fee is definitely meant to stave off piracy becoming too common, though.  The games you mentioned lose much of their appeal without online play.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I don't know that they're really pushing it as an eSports console, Nintendo has had a lot of great IPs with online play for generations now.  The online subscription fee is definitely meant to stave off piracy becoming too common, though.  The games you mentioned lose much of their appeal without online play.



Well, I think they are, as they are pushing Splatoon and Smash as Esports, and Pokemon I'm sure is headed the same way. If they start adding Fortnite, if they can talk Riot into putting league on Switch, Blizzard into an Overwatch port, the Switch is litteraly made for ESports. The graphics don't have to be Amazing, and ESports on the go, would be a revolution, it could be a huge thing. 

I don't know for sure if they see that bigger picture or not, but I can, and that would be a great idea for them. Once again though, it would require hack free online. I already think Splatoon could be much bigger than Overwatch, as I prefer it, if they brought those games to switch it could push their ESports agenda.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2018)

mizorechan said:


> I don't understand why people are making pre-orders of this. No discounts and no benefits for early adopters. Are people really "excited" to start to pay for something which is free?


As far as Amazon or the people running the part of Amazon that handles this it is another product so they probably loaded it up to send it live as and when rather than having to scrabble around on the day.
It is reported on here because it is at least a very strong indication as to how a service we know surprisingly little about will play out.


----------



## kingfrost (Jun 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> You get nes, and snes games, with online functionality, I'd pay $20 a year for that imo



I wouldn't. Obviously very few would or they would go the PS Now route. Free games given with online are just the carrot they give when they already whip you .



DrayanoX said:


> I think that if people pay to get online access there will be _less _cheaters.



Sadly no. That hasn't happened with any console I know of. Likely it'll just lead to you being banned if you have Homebrew installed and more draconian security measures like Song and Microsoft .


Xzi said:


> In complete disagreement with you here.  Nintendo kicks out some fantastic first-party games with online features every generation (Pokemon, Smash, Mario Kart/Mario sports games).  We might even get online for Metroid Prime 4 and an Animal Crossing game.  All that and more for $20/year.
> 
> Now, compare that with Sony, who is truly all about the single-player story-driven stuff lately.  I appreciate that in its own right, but without first-party support I'm not sure what it is they think they have to offer that makes online play (PSN) worth $60/year.  You can play all the same games online for free on Steam.



Literally every console has games with online features. Those gamez have also had online features before and the functionality is still pretty simple and I don't see it changing. And to be honest if I didn't like Nintendo's charm in their first party games I wouldn't have a Switch. PS4 and Xbox are a lot cheaper than building a gaming PC and are more likely to be relevant longer but with the way the fanbase eats itself generations of consoles get shorter making ignored worthwhile.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

kingfrost said:


> Literally every console has games with online features.


Which is why I was referring specifically to first-party titles with online play.  Nintendo is the only one of the three that cranks those out with any frequency now.



kingfrost said:


> PS4 and Xbox are a lot cheaper than building a gaming PC and are more likely to be relevant longer but with the way the fanbase eats itself generations of consoles get shorter making ignored worthwhile.


Consoles being cheaper used to be a given, but I'm not so sure that's the case any more.  Not when you factor in yearly subscription costs, half-gen hardware upgrades like XB1X/PS4 Pro, loss of free mods and other free content, etc.  Regardless, if we're just comparing apples to apples here, the point still stands that PC is the only platform that has a free service for online gaming now.  Nintendo is next closest to free at $20/year.

Lastly, PC gaming is always going to be relevant for longer than any console generation.  It was relevant for decades before PS4/XB1 were around.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 5, 2018)

kingfrost said:


> Sadly no. That hasn't happened with any console I know of.



Umm it has happened, maybe not because of the paid online, but it still has happened. You can't chat on PS4 or Xbox, people screaming "Hacker, Hacker" and someone actually cheating through hacking are totally diffrent things.



kingfrost said:


> Likely it'll just lead to you being banned if you have Homebrew installed and more draconian security measures like Song and Microsoft .



And there she blows.

I wouldn't call, fighting online cheating, by stopping it at it's source draconian, but okay.

Fact is, the jailbreak laws don't apply to Game Consoles, they are well within their right to ban you, and cheating starts with Home brew, so I am all for no online if you have home brew. I say that as someone who also will have a Switch with CFW, I do not plan on cheating with it, and have another console to go online with. So it's no sweat to me.

I hope they take it a step further, and ban Local Play on home brewed switches as well, to stop people from trading over hacked Pokemon.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2018)

Even if the DMCA exemptions applied to consoles then from where I sit they would still be allowed to exclude you from their online services.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> Your working on the assumption that hacked Switches will be able to go online, I know 3ds could, PS4 cant, and hopefully Nintendo stepped their game up, and Switches wont be able to either.
> 
> From everything I have seen about Switches online Auth and such its more Akin to PS4, and nothing like 3ds. They have real security in the Switch, Online isn't looking good to me. I am not saying that Switch online wont happen, just saying dont get your hopes up yet.
> 
> That is also a valid reason for paid online, many will pay 20 a year for a every cfw user cannot go online console. Sorry to the Innocents, however you are the miniroty the cheaters need stopped.


So you rather give nintendo free money just so people cant have the option to cheat? That's pretty selfish when it comes down to the average consumer who wants to play online without being restricted by a stupid paywall.You are pretty much singling out every average consumer as a cheater if we all have to pay just to keep cheating away.As I sead in a previous post,there are stealth servers that allow people to cheat anyway.So why restrict online and ruin everyone else's online expierence?Making online payed isnt going to stop cheaters,it may keep them away for a bit but it won't completely get rid of them.


----------



## kingfrost (Jun 5, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Which is why I was referring specifically to first-party titles with online play.  Nintendo is the only one of the three that cranks those out with any frequency now.
> 
> 
> Consoles being cheaper used to be a given, but I'm not so sure that's the case any more.  Not when you factor in yearly subscription costs, half-gen hardware upgrades like XB1X/PS4 Pro, loss of free mods and other free content, etc.  Regardless, if we're just comparing apples to apples here, the point still stands that PC is the only platform that has a free service for online gaming now.  Nintendo is next closest to free at $20/year.
> ...



First, first party or third party hardly matters. The online features in most Nintendo games or in games in general still don't merit an online subscription. An always evolving server based mmo does but they charge on their own already.

Two I was referring to PC hardware but you made that point for me already when you said that the half hardware upgrades of consoles. Hardware doesn't stay relevant as long anymore. 

And let's not forget the Switch is basically a mid generation hardware upgrades itself.   


Cyber_Locc said:


> Umm it has happened, maybe not because of the paid online, but it still has happened. You can't chat on PS4 or Xbox, people screaming "Hacker, Hacker" and someone actually cheating through hacking are totally diffrent things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not. I'm calling searching your console and banning you when you don't even have the programs to cheat on it. I'm not hacking my Switch because there's not a point at this time and I doubt there will be one. 

Also in app purchases are the reason that online is so regulated now. Of course they're going to crack down when they call see you the mods and take away the morality. At this point that's where games are going and Nintendo will get there too in their first party games.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

kingfrost said:


> First, first party or third party hardly matters.


It does matter for exactly the reason I stated.  You can play third-party games online for free, but it's not an option at all for first-party console games once Ninty's subscription starts.



kingfrost said:


> The online features in most Nintendo games or in games in general still don't merit an online subscription.


That's your opinion, and I disagree in the case of Nintendo games.  Give me one game to play online for the rest of my life and it'd probably have to be Smash.



kingfrost said:


> Two I was referring to PC hardware but you made that point for me already when you said that the half hardware upgrades of consoles. Hardware doesn't stay relevant as long anymore.


It's not a hardware problem in general, it's console hardware which is usually outdated as soon as it launches.  If you budget out a good PC build, it'll last you through 2-3 console generations.  4-5 if half-gen upgrades for consoles become the norm.



kingfrost said:


> And let's not forget the Switch is basically a mid generation hardware upgrades itself.


Not at all, the Tegra X1 is as powerful as it gets for portable gaming right now (at a reasonable price anyway).  "Switch Pro" would be a half-gen upgrade, but I expect Nintendo will simply release a Switch 2 instead whenever the tech becomes available and cheap enough.


----------



## kingfrost (Jun 5, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It does matter for exactly the reason I stated.  You can play third-party games online for free, but it's not an option at all for first-party console games once Ninty's subscription starts.
> 
> 
> That's your opinion, and I disagree in the case of Nintendo games.  Give me one game to play online for the rest of my life and it'd probably have to be Smash.
> ...



The Switch is a hardware upgrade the Wii U and is basically what it should have been in some ways. It's not next gen it is only current. Everyone claims that it is successor to both 3DS and Wii U and that is really all that I'm saying.

Also as for the rest I've not seen any online first party game that excites me but I don't play online typically anyway on any of my consoles.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

kingfrost said:


> The Switch is a hardware upgrade the Wii U and is basically what it should have been in some ways. It's not next gen it is only current. Everyone claims that it is successor to both 3DS and Wii U and that is really all that I'm saying.


Yeah I understand that, but that doesn't make it a half-gen upgrade.  It's more along the lines of a replacement for the Wii U in this generation because nobody knew that existed.  I agree that Switch is what Wii U should've been in the first place.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 6, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Even if the DMCA exemptions applied to consoles then from where I sit they would still be allowed to exclude you from their online services.



True, I guess, IDK kind of a rocky territory that one is . Does apple ban you from the app store for jail breaking (I honestly have no idea?).



Ominous66521 said:


> So you rather give nintendo free money just so people cant have the option to cheat? That's pretty selfish when it comes down to the average consumer who wants to play online without being restricted by a stupid paywall.You are pretty much singling out every average consumer as a cheater if we all have to pay just to keep cheating away.As I sead in a previous post,there are stealth servers that allow people to cheat anyway.So why restrict online and ruin everyone else's online expierence?Making online payed isnt going to stop cheaters,it may keep them away for a bit but it won't completely get rid of them.



Making online paid, wont stop cheaters at all, in anyway. However online being payed will give Nintendo more incentives to stop cheaters, because people are paying. Also yes, I would gladly pay 20 dollars a year to stop cheaters, I would pay 20 a month if it stopped cheating on the Switch lol. Nintendo, now has no excuse, they can afford to hire a good, dedicated, security team with our online monies. 



kingfrost said:


> I'm not. I'm calling searching your console and banning you when you don't even have the programs to cheat on it. I'm not hacking my Switch because there's not a point at this time and I doubt there will be one.



If your Console has CFW, it has means to cheat, even modifying save files is cheating, which you can do, with base CFW, that is means to cheat. 




kingfrost said:


> Also in app purchases are the reason that online is so regulated now. Of course they're going to crack down when they call see you the mods and take away the morality. At this point that's where games are going and Nintendo will get there too in their first party games.



IDK man, I mostly play MMOs so monthly fees and micro transactions do not bother me. They may be new to you guys, I'm use to them.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 6, 2018)

So here's the release date of Smash Bros!


----------



## kingfrost (Jun 6, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> True, I guess, IDK kind of a rocky territory that one is . Does apple ban you from the app store for jail breaking (I honestly have no idea?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've not been banned from Apple for jailbreaking my console. However eventually we may find a way to hide it anyway. 

Also MMOs are different to me because you pay monthly and you get monthly content usually. Sure they may be expansions or shortcuts but it's not the same as paid online to me because Smash and other games may have DLC or rotating stages but they will never be more than what they are. 

But it's a losing battle unless you have a PC.


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jun 6, 2018)

At least one good thing will come of this, for those of us who don't care to play online because the fact we will eventually be banned, is that we will be free to modify our Switch consoles...



 

I just find it somewhat shitty, that Nintendo is going to begin charging us to play the online modes (although SONY/Microsoft already do it) after we've bought the titles that heavily promote the 12 player online play (Nintendo have never been this greedy?).


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh geeze, I better preorder my online subscription. Would hate for them to run out before I get a chance to get it. /s


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jun 6, 2018)

DarkCrudus said:


> Would hate for them to run out before I get a chance to get it. /s



I bet the Nintendo scalpers already have their eyes set on reselling these at a hiked price of $100, since there is no new Classic Console this fall.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kyuuketsuki said:


> I bet the Nintendo scalpers already have their eyes set on reselling these at a hiked price of $100, since there is no new Classic Console this fall.



That is a good point, I didn't even think of that. They better hurry up and add the family pack to US Amazon Preorder. 

I already pre ordered both the Lets Go games, and 2 of their Pokeballs. I'm going to be pre-ordered out soon.


----------



## geodeath (Jun 6, 2018)

Pre-order an online subscription? Just when you thought flat-earthers have scraped the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jun 6, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> That is a good point, I didn't even think of that. They better hurry up and add the family pack to US Amazon Preorder.
> 
> I already pre ordered both the Lets Go games, and 2 of their Pokeballs. I'm going to be pre-ordered out soon.



The Poké Balls are going to be an item short on stock, because Nintendo are one of these companies that produces less than the demand (kids will want them). But if you've already got yours pre-ordered while the pre-orders are open, you've basically struck gold (scalpers will have them at $90-150 until Nintendo produce more - Christmas is their target).  

I don't think the NSOL family package will be on Amazon, but Nintendo have confirmed it will be available on their website and the eShop.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 7, 2018)

So this is very good to see.



It appears as if Nintendo isn't playing around this time, first the CDN guys, now the Splatoon hackers. Whether hombrewers get banned or not, IDRC, I have 2 systems, for that reason. However cheaters need the Hammer period! Whether they think what they are doing is harmless or not.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't know if I would go that far.

It's all in the game, very much a possibility and I have no moral or other objection to Nintendo having such things as a goal and attempting to fulfil it, however at the same time I have no problem with people furrytoothing it up and bypassing the checks.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know if I would go that far.
> 
> It's all in the game, very much a possibility and I have no moral or other objection to Nintendo having such things as a goal and attempting to fulfil it, however at the same time I have no problem with people furrytoothing it up and bypassing the checks.



Was that to me? It's very vague, and in the context kind of confusing.

I just noticed, in my post I said "All hackers need to be banned" I meant cheaters, I edited it to reflect that, it was late when I wrote that.

I have no problem with people furytoothibg their way through either, as long as they don't then open Splatoon and give then self rapid firing blasters, or blasters with greater range than a sniper rifle. That doesn't make the game fun, enable God Mode on SP games all day, don't waste my time with it by using it online.

BTW both of the things I just mentioned, are already happening, along with other stuff.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2018)

The original said hackers which was what I was picking up on. Cheating online to win seems pointless, cheating online where it does not (and I would include generating legal pokemon in that) is OK by me. No issue with any such people facing a ban but as far as getting any kind of worked up then I am going to reserve that for the former.

That said if Splatoon can manifest such items and the online allows it then that speaks more to suspect coding on the part of the devs. Granted in games "nobody cares about security until it happens to them" seems to be a lesson that gets to be routinely relearned. Though I suppose it will also work out here if it is that local and server side calculations are what they are.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> The original said hackers which was what I was picking up on. Cheating online to win seems pointless, cheating online where it does not (and I would include generating legal pokemon in that) is OK by me. No issue with any such people facing a ban but as far as getting any kind of worked up then I am going to reserve that for the former.
> 
> That said if Splatoon can manifest such items and the online allows it then that speaks more to suspect coding on the part of the devs. Granted in games "nobody cares about security until it happens to them" seems to be a lesson that gets to be routinely relearned. Though I suppose it will also work out here if it is that local and server side calculations are what they are.



Splatoon can't manifest those items, it's not save file manipulation, it is a game modifaction. The issue with Splatoon is there is no server sided code, it's all P2P .

As for the Pokemon thing, we just have to agree to disagree. As a longtime HC MMO player, Time investment is a part of the competition, generating Pokemon alleviates that, giving them an unfair advantage.

I can see how an ESports player, could see things differently however. That is more of the market that does that I feel.

However if you PvPed me in say WoW, and I have conquest gear (back when there was conquest gear) that I worked to cap conquest every week, for months, and you just generated yours, well I would not think that okay. Pokemon is the exact same situation in reality.

I think there is an easy solution to the Pokemon issue, make 2 games. 1, where it is what it is made to be, an RPG with Online PvP, and the other a showdown style Pokemon game. I understand why those that gen don't want to just play showdown, as there is no VGC, so give it a league of it's own, both audiences are met.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2018)

Would still maintain that the game could be coded such that even a p2p system could phone home, get a server side challenge (incorporate random number in memory locations blah/salt it, hash and send back, maybe combine with a every so often fast turnaround recompile style update meaning it all has to be figured out every two weeks or so) and prevent such things almost trivially.

On pokemon the conclusion I came to was a fairly minimal time investment (even ignoring importing from older games I think I saw people get it down to long weekend, chuck in a couple of mates and yeah), no skill investment/requirement and play is almost immediately at best stats, end level  and thus it played. The MMO stuff is then a different thing to consider as the time investment is far more considerable.


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Would still maintain that the game could be coded such that even a p2p system could phone home, get a server side challenge (incorporate random number in memory locations blah/salt it, hash and send back, maybe combine with a every so often fast turnaround recompile style update meaning it all has to be figured out every two weeks or so) and prevent such things almost trivially.
> 
> On pokemon the conclusion I came to was a fairly minimal time investment (even ignoring importing from older games I think I saw people get it down to long weekend, chuck in a couple of mates and yeah), no skill investment/requirement and play is almost immediately at best stats, end level  and thus it played. The MMO stuff is then a different thing to consider as the time investment is far more considerable.



I agree, Splatoon needs to make some changes to prevent this stuff as well, hopefully Nintendo will do that, fingers crossed as the game is fun, unless you are being sniped across the map with the guy in his safe zone lol.

MMOs, do require a much larger time investment, in most cases I agree.

And yes on some things you could breed the money very fast, in others, like the Shiny 6IV Landerous, that is litteraly a 1 in a billion chance, and you will like never get one with out Genning. Ya that's where it becomes a problem more than anywhere else. The shiny part, IDRC, the 6IV one time catch unbreedable mons, that without Genning, you have to Soft Reset until the button falls off, ya that's a problem. 

I also don't like that is what the meta game has become, full team 6IV legendary mons. It takes all the fun out of it, trying odd ball teams ECT, people will just walk in with there impossible to get in normal gameplay Legendaries, and wipe the floor with you. 

Getting a legendary that is 6IVs from Soft Reseting is one thing, getting one that is 6IVs, has the correct moves, is the correct nature, that is something completely different, and no longer a time gate, as the probability if that happening is extreme low. If you do manage to get that by SRs, then RNG loves you, but it doesn't matter others will just gen it.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 8, 2018)

ah, "Software as a service" where you pay a blanket fee and don't even have anything to show for it when it expires.

As if we aren't "renting" enough software or operating systems already.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2018)

Cyber_Locc said:


> So this is very good to see.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears as if Nintendo isn't playing around this time, first the CDN guys, now the Splatoon hackers. Whether hombrewers get banned or not, IDRC, I have 2 systems, for that reason. However cheaters need the Hammer period! Whether they think what they are doing is harmless or not.




So maybe people should play fair and play online the way it was intended?


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So maybe people should play fair and play online the way it was intended?



Yes it is very good, I am very happy to see this. Nintendo needs to stop cheaters.


----------

